# Norfolk this Summer where to stay and what to see



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We are thinking of going to Norfolk for 2 weeks this summer and thought Id ask if anyone knew of some good sites (CL or CS) on which to stay. We prefer EHU, Disposal point and if possible a shower/toilet (not essential) I have looked through the CCC & CC sites but they dont tell you much about the sites. Ive also had a look through the database on here. Im not stuck for ideas but wanted some knowledge of previous experiance. We will have our Smart with us so we will be mobile and plan to visit the beaches, reserves etc along with some of the towns / cities.

We would love some expert advice from fellow members.

Andy & Liz


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

C&Cc site at Sandringham is nice - open site on grass spread amongst trees; a bit out in the sticks, but has a shop on site. It's in the sandrinham estate and there's good walks around & about. The CC site is smaller and more formal.

We quite liked the broads area to the east of Norwich as well. we found a CS in a boatyard (I'll have a look later) - on an island under willow trees amongst the boats - super.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yer t'is

rowan craft boatyard


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bubbhead,
Have a looksee at this site, 
http://www.deersglade.co.uk/
I know that its not a CS or Cl but its situated in a spot which is good for visiting, Blickling Hall, Norwich (Use the Park and Ride at Airport, 5 miles), Cromer Sheringham, (ride the steam train to Holt) West and East Runton, Coast via Cromer , Overstrand, Mundesley, SeaPalling, Winterton,Hemsby,Scratby,Caister,Gt Yarmouth, Wroxham and the broads, hire a day boat from Wroxham (ride the narrow guage railway from Aylsham (3 miles), save petrol!). 
Northwards are Cley,Brancaster, The Burnhams (Lord Nelson). Inland Fakenham, Dereham. Sandringham House,Swaffham (Kingdom filmed around here) Wells next Sea, Holkham House & Bay.
A Few for now.

PS The site has Wi-Fi. 
Malc


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*norfolk hols*

Hi There is a small site on watton side of hingham, shops cafe pub about 3rd of mile there are elec hook ups and fishing in 2 small lakes plus not expensive I think, I live 1.5 miles from site so never go there.
cheers


----------



## 113568 (Jun 22, 2008)

Malc said:


> Hi Bubbhead,
> Have a looksee at this site,
> http://www.deersglade.co.uk/
> I know that its not a CS or Cl but its situated in a spot which is good for visiting, Blickling Hall, Norwich (Use the Park and Ride at Airport, 5 miles), Cromer Sheringham, (ride the steam train to Holt) West and East Runton, Coast via Cromer , Overstrand, Mundesley, SeaPalling, Winterton,Hemsby,Scratby,Caister,Gt Yarmouth, Wroxham and the broads, hire a day boat from Wroxham (ride the narrow guage railway from Aylsham (3 miles), save petrol!).
> ...


Ooooh - definitely visit Holkham and cross the road to visit the beautiful beautiful beach and pine woods- fab http://www.holkham.co.uk/html/beach.html and the tea shop at Holkham Hall does delicious cream teas.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The last time I went to the beach at Holkham it was full of nudists! It was about 30 years ago though.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi,

Heartily agree with all of the above. Add to that, the Mucklebrugh (?) Collection at Weybourne, Large privately owned Military Museum. Take you about 2 to 3 hours to get round. Lots of vehicles, Tanks, Guns, models etc. I think weekends and Bank Hols they have a Tank running around out the back, and you can have a ride on a Gamma Goat (an articulated amphibious vehicle. Good value, good cafe,huge scones.

Pete


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

*Touring Norfolk*

If you are interested in gardens then East ruston Old Vicarage is well worth a visit!They are absolutely stunning![http://www.e-ruston-oldvicaragegardens.co.uk/]


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Many thanks for all the replies, its given us some good ideas for places to visit and to stay, keep them coming, especialy places to stay.

Andy


----------



## 113568 (Jun 22, 2008)

rowley said:


> The last time I went to the beach at Holkham it was full of nudists! It was about 30 years ago though.


 :lol: :lol: I've not seen any nudists on my visits there (unless you count me having a very quick pee au naturel in the dunes!!!! I was desperate let me tell you!!!).

Bit inland from coast, but I wanna try the site at Thetford forest if I can get space (woohoo our first trip in the crusty motorhome!!), so I'll let you know what my personal experience is/was, but it's supposed to be fab. Plus, someone told me last night of somewhere called "Ivy Farm House" (IIRC) which he said was excellent - might be worth a "google"?

When do you start your holiday Andy?


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

There's a Best of British site up near Cromer called The Old Brick Kilns. It's also got a CL on site. We've been there a couple of occasions and have not been disappointed.


philip


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Bubblehead

I stayed hear about a month ago.Nice independant site (not cl) with a lovely cliff top walk into sherringham and about a 20min walk the other way into Cromer.It gives you another choice.

=4]Woodhill

steve


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Were driving up on the 2 Aug for 2 weeks and looking to do 2-4 sites. We have found one near Kings lynn however it does not have a CDP so were unsure if we should stay or not. If you cant dispose of it on site what do you do? Public toilets?

Chigman

The site looks very good, may have to book it for a few days. The price is right as well, Im fed up with paying CC & CCC site prices for what you get

Andy


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Bubblehead

Have a look at this site. http://www.campsitescaravansites.co.uk/campsite-caravan-site6161.asp

Very friendly and relaxed. Pitches are right on river bank.
Great local site (for us) especially for fishing & canoeing.

We'll be there with our friends in a couple of weeks


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Burneyinn said:


> Hi Bubblehead
> 
> Have a look at this site. http://www.campsitescaravansites.co.uk/campsite-caravan-site6161.asp
> 
> ...


Burneyinn....Link not working from my end.? :?

steve


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Steve

Seems to work here OK.

But try this one instead http://camping.uk-directory.com/Grange_Farm_Touring_Park_2102.php


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Ah thats better,works a treat now.  Looks a nice site and I love Norfolk,so thanks for that. 8) 

steve


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm just looking towards Cromer, just for the weekend, I shall report back on Monday


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Just to add something else to the mix.

The Burstner Owners Club are holding a FREE rally 7th-11 Aug at http://www.kl-cc.co.uk/. This rally was started to encourage new people to join in.

Need to join the club though £20.00 per year. I think still £10 after 15th July plus £5.00 joining fee. There have been a few changes in the club this year and a new website will soon be on line. http://www.burstnerclub.co.uk/

Just a thought. We will drop in Fri/Sat/Sun.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Burneyinn said:


> Just to add something else to the mix.
> 
> The Burstner Owners Club are holding a FREE rally 7th-11 Aug at http://www.kl-cc.co.uk/. This rally was started to encourage new people to join in.
> 
> ...


I am already a member Burneyinn,although have`nt been to any gigs yet.I may try and get to the free one,but it is right on top of our trip to Scotland. :roll:

steve


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Steve,

It would be great to meet you if you can get along. I know there are quite a few places left as usually this rally is in July but with the change to August this year, a lot of people are already away.


----------

